# Quantum Physics/Mechanics, Parallel Worlds



## delirium (Feb 6, 2006)

Any suggestions on Books/Authors of Quantum Physics/Mechanics, Parallel Worlds/Universes/Dimensions please?


----------



## Stewart (Feb 6, 2006)

Fiction or dry university textbooks, probably written by Prof. Cyril Q. Quibble-Beaton?


----------



## delirium (Feb 6, 2006)

Dry University books


----------



## aisha (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey delerium, if you've read His Dark Materials, I highly reccomend reading 'The Science of His Dark Materials'. It sounds totally off what you wanted but it covers everything you wanted - dimensions of different worlds/universes and theorys of how it all works. It's long but an easy read (for the quantam physics category. And it also explains how to help write about physics in fiction. By two high-class scientists (I wouldn't know who they are, obviously ).


----------



## delirium (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you very much aisha, this sounds useful, i will have a look around for those.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Feb 7, 2006)

A Brief History of Time, by Stephen Hawkings.


----------



## delirium (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you Connor Wolf, aisha and Talia_Brie


----------



## aisha (Feb 7, 2006)

A Brief History of Time, is amazing - it's quite basic in relation to the whole quantam physics thing - but it is great. -wished i'd thought of it first-


----------



## delirium (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool, il get hold of it and look forward to reading it.


----------



## pride.in.introspection (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm not sure if you're looking for non-fiction or fiction, but Robert J. Sawyer writes good fiction about parallel worlds in the Neanderthal Parallax series and quantum physics in FlashForward.


----------



## Stewart (Feb 10, 2006)

pride.in.introspection said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you're looking for non-fiction or fiction



Read the thread then. Post #3 couldn't be more explicit.


----------



## pride.in.introspection (Feb 10, 2006)

Connor Wolf said:
			
		

> Read the thread then. Post #3 couldn't be more explicit.


 
Well then, I recommend searching up on Amazon.


----------



## delirium (Feb 11, 2006)

pride.in.introspection im primarily looking for non-fiction, but im open to suggestions of fiction too, thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Rivettovski (Feb 12, 2006)

Brian Greene's_ The Elegant Universe_ is fantastic, covers String and M theory and shoves it all into terms most high-schoolers can read.  Hawking's _A Brief History of Time_ is also excellent.  A little more on the complex side, Roger Penrose has a few books out on the Quantums, and Kip Thorne's _Black Holes and Time Warps: Einstein's Outrageous Legacy_ is written in laymen's terms and covers Black Hole Theory up until the mid-90's.


----------



## delirium (Feb 12, 2006)

Rivettovski, thanks very much for your recommendations, il will check them out.


----------



## jipsi (Feb 24, 2006)

try Flatland.


----------



## muchhiker526 (Feb 24, 2006)

*God is real*

I am very interested in quantam physics but I am a christian. I do not see how an explosion in space could create such a world that is perfect to an atomic level. There has to be one unified creator.


----------



## delirium (Feb 25, 2006)

muchhiker526 what are you talking about?

Thanks jipsi


----------



## Quantum Loser (Feb 25, 2006)

Delirium, I think Muchhiker is talking about how he is interested in quantum physics but does not really believe it because he is Christian. Or something like that. :-|


----------



## dhom (Mar 18, 2006)

Thomas Kuhn has done some good research on the history of physics, which is especially relevant for understanding quantum mechanics because the QM theories are so philosophical.  It's so blatantly philosophical that scientists openly use the word "interpretation" to describe the differences between the theories, many of which are incompatible. 

His Structure of Scientific Revolutions is a very influential book that will have some references to get you started if you're really serious about understanding how our theories got to their current state - and how we are often over-confident that we're right about them.


----------



## Walkio (Mar 19, 2006)

As mentioned before - Hawking's 'A Brief History of Time' and 'The Universe in a Nutshell' are good. But they're quite difficult to understand. 'A Briefer History of Time' is slightly easier, but Hawking is not the best writer. Brian Greene is hands down the best - 'The Elegant Universe' which someone mentioned, and 'The Fabric of the Cosmos' are all excellent. Though they get a bit heavy in places, most of it is explained extremely well. Also look at Ben Elton's 'A Short History of Nearly Everything'. Things like 'Shroedinger's Cat' looks at QM specifically, but is a bit durgy, and, if you want it all, Roger Penrose's 'THe Road to Reality' gives it all. But I only read the first chapter and I didn't understand a word of it.


----------



## Walkio (Mar 19, 2006)

muchhiker526 said:
			
		

> I am very interested in quantam physics but I am a christian. I do not see how an explosion in space could create such a world that is perfect to an atomic level. There has to be one unified creator.


 
The Big Bang theory is now the accepted one. It cannot be proved, because no theory can be proved, but it is now accepted due to the fact that the universe is expanding, and that the microwave background radiation discovered by Wilson and Penzias is constant everywhere. About perfection - the world is getting less perfect. Or at least, less ordered. Entropy (disorder) increses with time. As the big bang started off extremely ordered, we are progressing to less order, which why time increases the way it does and is not symmetrical, or doesn't go any other way.


----------



## dhom (Mar 19, 2006)

I think muchhiker526 may not be referring to the order itself, but to things like universal constants and the existence of stable atomic matter itself.  Maybe muchhiker526 can clarify?


----------

